

Ask HN: Any way to see a dead thread? - Raplh

http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=580981 is killed but with 52 comments behind it.  Am I just too much of a newbie, or is there actually no way to see a thread declared dead?  Can someone email me the original mwengler at gmail.com?
======
acro
There is showdead flag in your profile which does this.

------
pg
Just turn on showdead in your profile.

